# Cohiba Red Dot Toro (tubo) Cigar Review - Enjoyable



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't understand why such low ratings on these reviews. I can see where price nay be a factor, but the cigar was better than a 5. I must say thou...

Read the full review here: Cohiba Red Dot Toro (tubo) Cigar Review - Enjoyable


----------

